# new to this!



## boss kitty (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi, 

Just want to say hello! I was diagnosed two weeks ago and this morning I did my first injection alone - which turned out to be a piece of cake. Sorry - bad analogy I guess? .. like a walk in the park.  

I'm new to this game, although very interested in food and used to be vegan so that helps - I've been used to tough regimes before.  Would love to hear from you all! Feel like I'm starting a new life or something!

Write back and say hello,

bye for now!

Kitty
xxx


----------



## kojack (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi Kitty

Welcome. I think many, including myself, have learned so much from this board in such a short time.
We learn realistic, understandable and practical things from other diabetics


----------



## vince13 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi Boss Kitty,  you've made my day !  All the "experts"  say injecting - "well, you get used to it".  Not the sort of thing to make you want to try it for yourself is it ?   I haven't yet taken the first step but am told I'm on the way to injecting soon, so your post regarding injecting being OK-ish made me feel less like a wimp. 

Well done you !  Welcome to the site and keep reading the other posts, you will learn such a lot and get a lot of support from this site and its users.  King regards,


----------



## boss kitty (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi Vince13,

YOU ARE NOT A WIMP!! Jesus, if I can do it, any one can!! 

In my (brief) experience every doctor who I initially spoke to said "Oh, you'll probably be on pills and diet control.. lets not discuss insulin yet.. lets hope we don't have to." As if it was this awful thing and they put a fear into me that wasn't there before.  I wouldn't have wanted or chosen to do it, but after their comments I thought crikey - it must be bad.

WRONG. As soon as I saw the specialist, who is great!, she was totally calming and reassuring and showed me what to do. Its easy (seriously - a monkey could work it out) and completely painless.  

The only problem that I can see is that it will be a bit of a bore - but hey, look at all the other chores and routines we have daily!  

Thank you for your reply - my first - as you've made me feel better too. I realise now that the key to getting through this is support and positive thinking.

Chin up chuck! Worse things happen at sea xx


----------

